# MyGamersCam, Fraps und Co. welches ist das Beste?



## Elledar (29. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich denke mir mal, dass es die Art von Thema schon mal gab...hab aber nix gefunden. 
Von daher also, wie die Überschrift schon sagt würde ich gerne Wissen was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit diesen Programmen gemacht habt, vorallem die Vollversionen. Ich habe nämlich vor mir eines zu kaufen, würde aber gerne wissen, welches davon das "Beste" ist und vielleicht die ein oder anderen Vor- und Nachteile wissen.
Ich entschuldige mich gelich einmal wenn es so ein Thread schon gibt und wenn es auch noch vllt. im flaschen Forum ist 

MFG


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

Elledar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich denke mir mal, dass es die Art von Thema schon mal gab...hab aber nix gefunden.
> Von daher also, wie die Überschrift schon sagt würde ich gerne Wissen was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit diesen Programmen gemacht habt, vorallem die Vollversionen. Ich habe nämlich vor mir eines zu kaufen, würde aber gerne wissen, welches davon das "Beste" ist und vielleicht die ein oder anderen Vor- und Nachteile wissen.
> Ich entschuldige mich gelich einmal wenn es so ein Thread schon gibt und wenn es auch noch vllt. im flaschen Forum ist
> ...



welches davon ist vollkommen wumpe, wenn du dahinter nix hast um aus dem roh material was anständiges zu rendern.
ich selber benutze fraps, das legt mir im minutentakt gigabytes auf die platte in 1a qualität.
wenn ich das jetzt im anschluss über den windows movie maker bearbeite kommt da trotzdem schrott bei raus.

kennst du dich aber mit zb. sony vegas oder adobe after effects gut aus , dann nimm einfach die free varianten zum testen.
fraps free macht zb nur 30sec. lange aufnahmen , aber zum testen reicht das.


----------



## Elledar (29. März 2011)

Ok habe zum rendern ADobe Premiere Elements 8. Aber wie siehts mit dem Ton aus? Kann irgendeines In-Game Musik, meine Freunde und das was ich ins Mikro rede gleichzeitig aufnehmen?


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

fraps zb.


----------



## Zukane (29. März 2011)

Fraps 1.9d ist die letzte kostenlose Version. Fürs reine Aufzeichnen ist das gut genug.

Bzw versuch das komplett kostenlose Xfire mal (die Videofunktion natürlich davon).

Das mit dem Ingamesound und Mikrofon msust du glaube ich leider in der Systemsteuerung unter Audiogeräte einstellen.

/edit

 Wieso nehmen immer alle After Effects zum schneiden? Das ist dafür überhaupt 100 mal garnicht gemacht  After Effects ist für Intros und Effekte gemacht.

Premiere Elements oder Pro ist fürs schneiden gut.


----------



## fauxpa+ (30. März 2011)

Bin da recht neu auf dem gebiet aber ich hab auch nur gutes von fraps gehört.
Ich mein die 37 dollar (um die 27 euro) für die vollversion sind nicht die welt .

Zum nachbearbeiten würde ich dir Sony Vegas empfehlen , ich komm damit besser klar als mit dem adobe kram weil ich finds einfacher zu erlernen und zu verstehen sag ich mal . 
Da gehts natürlich aber nur um den Marken namen weil beide Produkte Adobe Premiere bzw after effects und Sony vegas beide die gleichen möglichkeiten bieten wenns um nicht zu aufwendige bearbeitung geht .
Wobei ich mir im detail nicht sicher bin welchers programm mehr "drauf hat" . 

Grüsse ;D


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2011)

Gibt einige gute.

- FRAPS
- PlayClaw
- Free Screen To Video (kostenlos)
- BSR Screen Recorder
- Quobi (nur für 32bit Systeme)
- ...


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2011)

Ich nutze seit Jahren Fraps und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Ansonsten sollte es ja von allen Programmen zumindest Demos geben


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2011)

Ich benutze mal dieses Topic, betreff einer Frage zu Fraps.

Kann es sein, daß die Aufnahmegröße bei Fraps beschränkt ist?

Denn ich wollte einen etwas längeren (neuaufpolierten) Mix von 1986 aufnehmen.
Allerdings fehlen mir am Ende doch einige Minuten und die Frapsdatei ist nur 3,9 GB groß.
Habe im Vergleich noch etwas anderes aufgenommen - wieder sind es nur 3,9 GB.

Hoffe, das kann man irgendwie umstellen.

ps. Ich benutze Fraps 3.0.3.

greetz


----------



## Erdnusskopf (30. April 2011)

@Grushdak
Du nutzt wahrscheinlich noch FAT32 als Dateisystem. Mit NTFS fällt die 4GB-Grenze für Dateien weg.


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2011)

Ich habe seit Langem schon als Dateisystem NTFS benutzt (sowohl bei XP als auch bei dem jetzigen Win7 64bit). 
Evtl. ist meine Version ja inzwischen einfach zu alt und nicht mehr ganz kompatibel.


----------



## Zukane (30. April 2011)

Ja Fraps macht bei einer bestimmten Dateigröße immer eine neue Datei auf.

Allerdings kann man die mit einem *guten* Schnittprogramm problemlos zusammenhängen und
es sieht dan alles flüssig aus.

Ich würde jedem empfehlen Fraps zu kaufen wenn er ernsthaft viele Gamingvideos macht
da man auch immer kostenlose Updates bekommt. Es wurde da auch die Leistung bei
hohen Auflösung und OpenGL Anwendungen verbessert.
Von den neusten Versionen gibts auch immer eine Testversion mit der man viele Funktionen hat (nicht alle) 
und auch nur 30 Sekunden am Stück aufzeichnen kann, wie gesagt ne Testversion.

Wer es erstmal testen will würde ich das kostenlose Xfire empfehlen.

PS: Will hier jetzt keine Werbung machen ;D


----------



## Iffadrim (4. Mai 2011)

mit NTFS fällt die 4GB Grenze nicht weg.
Wichtig ist dass das OS 64bit ist.
(Wenn man mehr als 4GB verbauen möchte)

Ich hatte bisher FRAPS und MyGamersCam genutzt.

MyGamersCam ist ganz nett, hat aber das problem, dass die Videos vorkomprimiert werden, was zu derben Performance-Einbrüchen führt (je nach Größe und Auflösung, die aufgenommen werden)

FRAPS finde ich da besser. Videos werden zwar nicht komprimiert, was auch höhere Auflösungen ermöglicht, braucht aber viel Platz (1 min ca. 1GB, ist halt unkomprimiertes AVI)
aber Festplattenspeicher kostet ja nix mehr (herkömliche Platten, nicht SSD)


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> mit NTFS fällt die 4GB Grenze nicht weg.
> Wichtig ist dass das OS 64bit ist.



Ob das OS nut 32 oder 64 Bit hat, ist bei der 4GB-Grenze für Dateien total egal.

Die 4GB-Grenze fällt mit dem Wechsel von FAT32 auf NTFS.

Wenn man mehr als 3,5 GB RAM nutzen will braucht man ein 64 Bit-OS, aber nur dann.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

So, will das noch mal aufgreifen .... da es immer noch nicht so recht klappen will.

Entgegen der letzten Aussagen erlebe ich gerade etwas völlig anderes.

Ich habe benutze das NFTS Dateisystem.
Ich habe als OS Win7 64bit Home Premium.
Dennoch habe ich eine Aufnahmegrenze von 3.9 GB, mit Fraps 3.03 Build 10808.
Sollte ich mal die FPS Einstellungen halbieren, bringt das vielleicht was?

derzeitige Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Zukane (29. Mai 2011)

naaa wieso hast du denn noch die version? 

Es gibt version 3.4.4 doch schon 



Wenn du konstante 60 FPS hast und es beim Aufzeichnen nicht einbricht und du unbedingt in den videos Slowmo machen willst ist das gut ansonsten reichen locker 25 FPS.

Mit der neuen Option "loop buffer length" geht das auch ;D


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

Danke

Na dann werde ich mich mal ab Juni um eine neue Version bemühen.
Neueste Version ist übrigens 3.4.5.


----------



## Zukane (30. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Na dann werde ich mich mal ab Juni um eine neue Version bemühen.
> Neueste Version ist übrigens 3.4.5.



Ah stimmt^^

ich kuck halt nicht grade jeden Tag auf die Seite 

Achja das Problem wurde gefixt was ich hatte nämlich es hat so aufgezeichent (Bild):

http://www.img-teufe...f598a2b8jpg.jpg

Wieso eigentlich neue Version? Man bekommt normalerweise* jedes Update* von Fraps kostenlos.


----------

